# Cold Smoking Cheese Day



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 24, 2018)

Got some colby jack and pepper jack in the pellet grill (no heat) with the Amazn tube and apple pellets. Looking about 1.5-2 hours.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2018)

Rick, I'm in !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 24, 2018)

YEAP!  Count me in too!


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 24, 2018)

If I didn't have smoked cheese in the Christmas baskets, My family would dis-own me. I'll have to try apple next batch. I usually use cherry with great results. Did 20 pounds of so far, but I'm planning on another 20 right after the holidays for camp this summer.


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 24, 2018)

My last batch I smoked up was Colby Jack and pepper jack too.

Tried the Colby Jack as it was my fist time with that style of cheese and it turned out really good. I used cherry pellets. 

Will have to try apple, as I haven't tried smoking cheese with that type of wood.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks good Rick!
I just smoked a load of cheese myself!
Finally we are getting some cool weather.
Need to get another batch of lox going soon too!
Al


----------



## linebackeru2007 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello, I'm new to smoking cheese and planning to try for the first time.  I have a Royal Gourmet electric smoker that I plan to use with a 12" smoke tube with no heat.  I have been doing a fair amount of online research before I start and what I have found is that most say the smoke needs to circulate.  This electric smoker has no top vent to allow for the release of smoke.  Is this okay? Or will this affect the cheese by making it too strong of a smoke taste?  Thanks!


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but there must be some kind of ventilation. You'll never get smoke without air exchange.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2018)

linebackeru2007 said:


> Hello, I'm new to smoking cheese and planning to try for the first time.  I have a Royal Gourmet electric smoker that I plan to use with a 12" smoke tube with no heat.  I have been doing a fair amount of online research before I start and what I have found is that most say the smoke needs to circulate.  This electric smoker has no top vent to allow for the release of smoke.  Is this okay? Or will this affect the cheese by making it too strong of a smoke taste?  Thanks!




I just went through the whole owners manual for your "Royal Gourmet" Smoker, and it appears they're counting on a lot of leakage through the seams, because they mention "If there is too much leakage, you can tighten the door latch".
So I would say you can either drill some strategically placed holes near the bottom and near the top of your smoker, to get "air Flow", or back off on the door latch to allow more leakage. The main thing is to not allow a lot of smoke to hang around in the smoker. The smoke should be able to Flow Through the Smoker.

Bear


----------



## linebackeru2007 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I just went through the whole owners manual for your "Royal Gourmet" Smoker, and it appears they're counting on a lot of leakage through the seams, because they mention "If there is too much leakage, you can tighten the door latch".
> So I would say you can either drill some strategically placed holes near the bottom and near the top of your smoker, to get "air Flow", or back off on the door latch to allow more leakage. The main thing is to not allow a lot of smoke to hang around in the smoker. The smoke should be able to Flow Through the Smoker.
> 
> Bear


 Thanks Bear.  I believe it has grease dripping holes in the bottom (still haven't received in the mail yet).  I believe if the pan is left out it could be used as an air inlet/draft.  Then by slightly cracking the door maybe I will get a good flow of air.  We will see but that's the plan as of now


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2018)

linebackeru2007 said:


> Thanks Bear.  I believe it has grease dripping holes in the bottom (still haven't received in the mail yet).  I believe if the pan is left out it could be used as an air inlet/draft.  Then by slightly cracking the door maybe I will get a good flow of air.  We will see but that's the plan as of now




Sounds Good!!
If that isn't enough, you should only have to drill some near the top, since you already have some in the bottom.

Bear


----------

